# pidgin + microphone not working

## Strowi

hi,

i recently started using pidgin, all seemed to work well, except i can't use my microphone...

I am using gtalk with a gmail.com acccount. When i start a audio-chat, i can hear everyone, even myself over the speaker, but nobody can hear me.

Does anyone know if/how i can configure pidgin to use a specific microphone?

----------

## ChrisJumper

But your micro works (in other applications on your gentoo) and is un-mute in the alsamixer, and your capure-settings are right?

----------

## Strowi

yes, settings are ok, as i said i can hear myself over the speakers.

Anyway... i tested a little more. After running gdb on pidgin (as told in their bugtracker), i had a segfault in pidgin. Then i started pidgin again and then it worked.... very weird... at least on my desktop. My laptop (Thinkpad x61) seems to have a dead mic-input, as only the docking-input gives a signal.

So it seems i posted too fast, as often. Thx for the help!

----------

